
Google is outdated – Twitter is the next search giant? - lakindusurasri
Google is the search giant at the  moment among all others and they have been on top more than a decade now. They have brought all new technologies and strategies to bring the best search results to the users and it all were successful without no doubt until 2016. Either is is due the social media take over the internet or something else, Google seems to bring out outdated search results constantly. For an example, when you search for a best digital advertising campaign, if received results from 2012 is really bad on the reputation they had. But if you looks at their entire search mechanism and the modal, it is true that it still runs on old metrics such as page rank and indexing which they introduced decades ago. Now the internet is far and far more have changed than years ago as well as user behaviors. We (Represents internet users) are in the need of fresh and 
real time information. Google is failing in this situation. But twitter can provide the solution to the current need. They can become the next level of search giant. So how can they do this without affecting their current status? Can they adopt this? I have made the successful model which has worked and if anyone from twitter out there, please reach to me on - lakindusurasri@gmail.com.
======
petra
>> But if you looks at their entire search mechanism and the modal, it is true
that it still runs on old metrics such as page rank and indexing which they
introduced decades ago.

Not true.

>> Google seems to bring out outdated search results constantly.

If they want, they can easily tweak their algorithm to bring fresh results.

~~~
lakindusurasri
To be honest - Page Rank kills the fresh information most of the time.

Agree on that they can tweak their algorithm. But why not doing it so.........

~~~
cimmanom
See, and my complaint is that too often it buries reputable older results in
favor of freshness.

If you want only newer results, look under the "tools" menu and refine your
results by date.

~~~
lakindusurasri
I think we are heading in to a different path of the discussion. Google will
provide you the fresh content if you adjust the settings. But will it give you
real time information. Nope. It takes time to index and rank. Aren't we search
in Twitter for something urgent or real time information rather Google?

~~~
cimmanom
Oh, I see what you mean now. I've never had any particular need for that. And
twitter's search is pretty crappy for anything else; and the signal to noise
ratio and general quality of its content is awful either way. So no, I don't
think Google is outdated. They serve very different use cases.

